# shrimp trap



## tonyg89 (Sep 10, 2012)

Just came back from checking my first shrimp trap I set out last night. Got about two dozen. Not bad for only soaking 3 hours. Some fresh bait for this weekend.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Never knew these existed until this post. Before I further research the use, how does this fly with SCDNR? I assume you need to bait the trap and there might be the rub regarding baiting shrimp.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

These any good eatin?


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Take a look under the shrimp baiting regulations ~ its says "shrimp pots or traps are prohibited" Page 53 in the handbook.


----------



## tonyg89 (Sep 10, 2012)

The trap isnt baited i just place it in the grass edges and whatever crawls in stays in. Had an eel in it as well. Ill have to read up on it now before i place it out again.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Sounds like a neat idea, I just dont want to see you get in to trouble with DNR ~ they have been out in full this summer. I have been stopped several times this summer. Have fun. 

Matthew


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Shhhhhhh, you don't tell anybody about the "minnow" trap....how'd them pesky shrimp get in there?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

i made one of those about 15 years ago. they are legal in NC but not here. DNR was very displeased with me. i put mine under a dock one night on the main channel in murrells inlet.we caught tons of shrimp. DNR spotted it at low tide. BE CAREFUL


----------



## tonyg89 (Sep 10, 2012)

I guess i'll play it safe and not put it out anymore. Ill stick with just catching them with a hand net. But I do you the same trap to catch mud minnows, in which i do bait that. If shrimp do get in there along with the mud minnows do i just throw the shrimp back?


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

I'd throw em' back too ..... with a hook in their back. 

Did I say that


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

The Skink said:


> DNR was very displeased with me. i put mine under a dock one night on the main channel in murrells inlet.we caught tons of shrimp. DNR spotted it at low tide. BE CAREFUL


How did DNR know that it was your trap ?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

ez2cdave said:


> How did DNR know that it was your trap ?


I went to check it


----------

